# Car Lease



## JuiceTrain (Apr 15, 2022)

So, the Subie was deemed a total loss by my insurance,
they found more damage as just wrote it off.

So now I'm looking at getting an Audi SUV but not sure 100% if I wanna finance it right away
But I do wanna lease a newer vehicle...

currently looking at a 2021 Audi SQ5....

anyone of you bro's have experience or advice...

I just want something nicer than what I had...


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> So, the Subie was deemed a total loss by my insurance,
> they found more damage as just wrote it off.
> 
> So now I'm looking at getting an Audi SUV but not sure 100% if I wanna finance it right away
> ...


The lezomobile isn't a bad SUV.  Supposedly an updgrade would be something like a 2021 Infiniti QX60 top model line, then the upgrade from that is the Audi.
I don't get it really though. They are all pretty much the same car. You just pay more for a name and then you pay more for parts when the shit breaks down.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The lezomobile isn't a bad SUV.  Supposedly an updgrade would be something like a 2021 Infiniti QX60 top model line, then the upgrade from that is the Audi.
> I don't get it really though. They are all pretty much the same car. You just pay more for a name and then you pay more for parts when the shit breaks down.



Agreed, 
The Subie had 6cylinder 3.6L engine 
This Audi has a 3L Turbocharged 6clyinder 
Plus it's an Audi and looks way better than the newer Outbacks...more my style


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 15, 2022)

Fuck VW fuck Audi.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> So, the Subie was deemed a total loss by my insurance,
> they found more damage as just wrote it off.
> 
> So now I'm looking at getting an Audi SUV but not sure 100% if I wanna finance it right away
> ...


BRAH that’s a pussy magnet what else do you need to  know about it.The women up here just love men that drive expensive cars specially Audis lol


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 15, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuck VW fuck Audi.


Why


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 15, 2022)

VW lies. Both aren't as reliable as their Japanese counter parts and are more expensive to maintain and repair.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 15, 2022)

Toyota or Honda. Subaru has gotten much better reliability wise. Still can be a pain to work on.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 15, 2022)

Paps gets politics involved in everything 
From clothes to cars to beer lol 

Shxt if I wanted to get a similar Subie I'd be paying like 30k for another 2017 maybe 2018....newer Outbacks 45k for a 22' but a 4cylinder 2L, this Audi a 21' for 60k 

I don't know if I should lease temporarily for lower monthly payments than finance when it's up (if that's possible) 

I'm gonna wait until they give me the rest of my check, pay off some debts...than go and see about prices and quotes through the dealer n my bank (they have car loan options)


----------



## Send0 (Apr 15, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> VW lies. Both aren't as reliable as their Japanese counter parts and are more expensive to maintain and repair.


I have an Audi... It's pretty fucking reliable, and it's got a fully built motor and suspension at that. Currently putting down over 500hp to the wheels.

I could daily drive this car and not worry about a thing. Only reason I don't is because I find my truck more comfortable.

I don't buy my parts from the dealer.. I go to someplace like FCP euro if I need OEM replacement parts. For after market there's tons of places I can get parts from. Price is not bad at all.

All that doesn't matter anyway. If he's looking to get a lease. Dealership will take care most of everything for him.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Paps gets politics involved in everything
> From clothes to cars to beer lol
> 
> Shxt if I wanted to get a similar Subie I'd be paying like 30k for another 2017 maybe 2018....newer Outbacks 45k for a 22' but a 4cylinder 2L, this Audi a 21' for 60k
> ...


Leases make sense if you want to always be paying a car note, and be in a new car every 3-5 years. Leases are more expensive in the long term.

If you want to keep a car, then go used (like 1 year old) and pay as much in cash as you can. You will end up paying less over time.

I always pay for my vehicles in cash, and I only carry full insurance for as long as the value of the vehicle makes sense to do so.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Paps gets politics involved in everything
> From clothes to cars to beer lol
> 
> Shxt if I wanted to get a similar Subie I'd be paying like 30k for another 2017 maybe 2018....newer Outbacks 45k for a 22' but a 4cylinder 2L, this Audi a 21' for 60k
> ...


I didn't mention politics.

Look up vw fiasco with how they lied and the fuel economy in their diesel awhile back. Ran different maps for testing vs what they were sold with. Non of the cars could remain on the road or be registered.

Various models of VW have had electrical issues. Fuses blowing and taillights not working or dome lights.

German cars also tend to require specialty tools for shit that isn't as common with Japanese or American cars.

That's great that you have a fully built Audi. Dont care. Anecdotal.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 15, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I didn't mention politics.
> 
> Look up vw fiasco with how they lied and the fuel economy in their diesel awhile back. Ran different maps for testing vs what they were sold with. Non of the cars could remain on the road or be registered.
> 
> ...



🤣🤣

I'll get an 85' WRX with Ecoboost and tuned mods but no working AC for 30k and work on it myself for 3yrs just for you Paps 😂😂 

-edit- 
And I'll burn all my Carhartt's 😄😄


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 15, 2022)

Men drive trucks..... Anything less is for women.  


Rangers ect don't count.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 15, 2022)

Leasing would probably be the smart way to own an Audi.  That way you are out of it before the repair bills get too big.

Now, I am basing my experience off of VW ownership.  I have several relatives who owned Audi and they didn't experience anywhere near the same headaches that I did with V-Dub.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 15, 2022)

I've never owned an import.  

Only owned about a dozen vehicles in my life.  Maybe a few more than a dozen. 

Only financed two.   Paid cash money for the rest. 

I currently have a 2014 gmc Yukon Denali I paid cash for in 2017.   A f150 4×4 2006 pickup I Only drive when I need to.  And a 2020  Chevy spark I use to commute to work.  All paid for with cash. 

Let me ask, what is the benefit of leasing?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 15, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Men drive trucks..... Anything less is for women.
> 
> 
> Rangers ect don't count.



I posted in some other thread about the new 1500 RST Silverado's but this Audi screams Juicey 😎🧃


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 15, 2022)

GSgator said:


> BRAH that’s a pussy magnet what else do you need to  know about it.The women up here just love men that drive expensive cars specially Audis lol


OK, I forgot about that. It makes sense now cuz otherwise I say they are the same car but you sure as shit aren't attracting pussy as a man driving around in the lezmobile (I know this BTW).


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 15, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Let me ask, what is the benefit of leasing?


 From my Internet searches mainly it's lower monthly payments and dealer perks...ie. free maintenance/service checks and oil changes


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I posted in some other thread about the new 1500 RST Silverado's but this Audi screams Juicey 😎🧃



I loved my Audi when I had it. It was a lot of fun to drive. Repairs were too expensive and special tools pissed me off. I'm just busting balls. I drive chev truck and all of them have hit 430,000 + km without much issue.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> you sure as shit aren't attracting pussy as a man driving around in the lezmobile (I know this BTW).



Tell me about it 😄😄 (🥲)


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I have an Audi... It's pretty fucking reliable, and it's got a fully built motor and suspension at that. Currently putting down over 500hp to the wheels.


Here ya go bud. Stock block with a little more power.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 15, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I loved my Audi when I had it. It was a lot of fun to drive. Repairs were too expensive and special tools pissed me off. I'm just busting balls. I drive chev truck and all of them have hit 430,000 + km without much issue.



No issues eh......................................................................
.
..
.
.........

How far did yoir current truck go before the engine exploded again?

70 kilometers 
Or was it 18 kilometers?

Chevy is shit now


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 15, 2022)

I'll stick with my Nissan
Treats me well.

Cant haul a skid of concrete, but whatever


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 15, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No issues eh......................................................................
> .
> ..
> .
> ...



1000kms. 


That was 55,000 km ago.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 15, 2022)

What is this Canadian gooseneck talk about KM


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 15, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'll stick with my Nissan
> Treats me well.
> 
> Cant haul a skid of concrete, but whatever



Keep sending your money overseas to terrorists


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 15, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Keep sending your money overseas to terrorists



😭😭😭


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> What is this Canadian gooseneck talk about KM


Pfffttt.  Kilometers.  Or is it Kilometres?  Depends on where you are I guess.  Yet another easy to use metric that makes sense.  Why bother with it?

As for the Audi - sweet ride.  There's a million options at that price point and as long as you avoid the Alpha, Jag or anything GM you should be good to go.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> What is this Canadian gooseneck talk about KM



As opposed to glazed donuts per football punt?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 15, 2022)

Surprisingly the genesis gv70 is pretty nice the gv80 is like a Bentley truck


----------



## Yano (Apr 15, 2022)

This is what ya need 








						2023 Can-Am Spyder RT - 3-wheel touring motorcycle
					

The stylish line of Can-Am Spyder RT provide an unrivaled 3-wheel touring motorcycle experience for two passengers & the most cargo capacity of our lineup.




					can-am.brp.com


----------



## Send0 (Apr 15, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Here ya go bud. Stock block with a little more power.
> View attachment 20740


Mine is a B6 1.8t, so older platform and smaller motor. I put down as much power as I can be comfortable with, without being worried about spinning a bearing or throwing a rod.

Plus I'm not into drag racing these days. I prefer an actual track 😘


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Mine is a B6 1.8t, so older platform and smaller motor. I put down as much power as I can be comfortable with, without being worried about spinning a bearing or throwing a rod.
> 
> Plus I'm not into drag racing these days. I prefer an actual track 😘


My Mitsubishi Ralliart 590/400 sees track and auto cross days, but I don't go too hard on it cause it's also my daily lol It's been at that power for the last 60k miles, and I can feel my clutches (dct) starting to go. Not lookin forward that, I've been dragging it out the last year and a half, but I'm at a point where I can't give it more than about 25% throttle without risking the clutches slipping a gear


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> From my Internet searches mainly it's lower monthly payments and dealer perks...ie. free maintenance/service checks and oil changes



And this is at the cost of a monthly payment vs a lump sum cash payment.  

But, isn't there a mileage limit?   

I considered once years ago.  But I remember a mileage penalty 8f it went over.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 15, 2022)

I think so on the mileage. My sons ex girlfriends mom leased her a car. She went over so much on mileage last I heard her mom was negotiating on just buying the car lol. Being in construction juice you better be careful. I know through my union I could be fucking anywhere anytime. I had a job where I was driving over 2000 miles a month around 620 miles weekly . I did that for almost 2 years.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 15, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> My Mitsubishi Ralliart 590/400 sees track and auto cross days, but I don't go too hard on it cause it's also my daily lol It's been at that power for the last 60k miles, and I can feel my clutches (dct) starting to go. Not lookin forward that, I've been dragging it out the last year and a half, but I'm at a point where I can't give it more than about 25% throttle without risking the clutches slipping a gear


Just the clutch discs, or is the pressure plate going too? Either way, I don't like dropping transmissions... not fun to do in the garage or driveway 😅.

Last time I owned a Mitsubishi was when they put 4g63's in everything. First I owned a second gen talon (awd), then I bought a laser to use as a daily driver. Eventually I found my way into an EVO.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Just the clutch discs, or is the pressure plate going too? Either way, I don't like dropping transmissions... not fun to do in the garage or driveway 😅.
> 
> Last time I owned a Mitsubishi was when they put 4g63's in everything. First I owned a second gen talon (awd), then I bought a laser to use as a daily driver. Eventually I found my way into an EVO.


I also owned a turbo colt at one point; which I wish I still had. It was basically a clone of the turbo Mitsubishi mirage hatchback sold in Japan. It was a fun little car.

I only paid $900 for it, and that car was soooooo much fun.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Just the clutch discs, or is the pressure plate going too? Either way, I don't like dropping transmissions... not fun to do in the garage or driveway 😅.
> 
> Last time I owned a Mitsubishi was when they put 4g63's in everything. First I owned a second gen talon (awd), then I bought a laser to use as a daily driver. Eventually I found my way into an EVO.


I'm not honestly sure, I have a permanent dtc code for a failed torque damper spring which is probably what lead to the worn down clutch discs. Unfortunately, there is no aftermarket or oem replacement part for that, it has to be cannibalized from another transmission.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I posted in some other thread about the new 1500 RST Silverado's but this Audi screams Juicey 😎🧃


I've seen those girls you been meeting on tinder. You may need that truck!


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> So, the Subie was deemed a total loss by my insurance,
> they found more damage as just wrote it off.
> 
> So now I'm looking at getting an Audi SUV but not sure 100% if I wanna finance it right away
> ...


Sorry bud never even read your op before commenting on @Send0 post. 

The SQ5's are nice. And if you're into modding, my friend's wife's SQ5 runs a 10.5 in the mid 130's... they definitely take well to tuning.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 16, 2022)

Now, I will mention the downside to leasing that usually catches individuals off guard.  Usually, when one leases, their minimum coverage limits increase to cover the lessor in the even of a total loss.  As a result, you do pay more in car insurance to lease a vehicle.  

 For that reason alone, I usually recommend that individuals with businesses lease vehicles to get the business deductions for doing so.  From a personal perspective, it rarely makes financial sense to do so because the cheaper monthly note is negated by the outlay to get into the lease, the insurance, and the not so bargain purchase option at the end of the lease.  Heaven help you if you happen to go over the mileage allotment, have too many paint defects, or too much wear & tear when you go to turn it in.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I've seen those girls you been meeting on tinder. You may need that truck!



🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MindlessWork (Apr 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Men drive trucks..... Anything less is for women.
> 
> 
> Rangers ect don't count.


Yes Juicey go get a nice fully loaded Dodge RAM extended cab truck instead. These have interiors like cars but yet can do heavy jobs.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Yes Juicey go get a nice fully loaded Dodge RAM extended cab truck instead. These have interiors like cars but yet can do heavy jobs.



This was the truck I was thinking about gettin' before...22' RST Silvarado w/6.2L V8
Almost the same price as the Audi... 4k less


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

-V.S.-




🤔​


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 20750
> ​


My pick would be the truck.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

I have a dodge truck then I use a good gas mileage getting commuter which is currently a Dodge Dart . I buy American if I was to buy anything outside of being made in American it would  probably be a Toyota  I love the Tundra .


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> My pick would be the truck.



I think the truck would best serve me best being in construction and still looking sleek n sexy enough to pull up and flex but I can get by doing the same with the Audi....and it's an Audi so it's just more flex.

Definitely gonna have to test drive both of these bad boys...


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

Yeah but you have to get a trailer to haul shit around if you’re going to do any remodels at your house but your right the audi is bad ass. You  have some tough  choices to make here.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 16, 2022)

As Mindless said check out the new RAMs.  At your price point you can get the biggest crew cab on the market, leather, all the tech (if you're into that), big payload and toy capacity.  I've got a 2021 RAM 1500 Big Horn and love it.


----------



## MindlessWork (Apr 16, 2022)

Chevy's trucks are nice so are the Dodge RAMs.


----------



## MindlessWork (Apr 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> As Mindless said check out the new RAMs.  At your price point you can get the biggest crew cab on the market, leather, all the tech (if you're into that), big payload and toy capacity.  I've got a 2021 RAM 1500 Big Horn and love it.


My brother has a 2019 RAM 1500 BigHorn as well and he uses it for both doing jobs for his HVAC company or even for a daily driver. It even has enough oomph to pull a 29' fully loaded Jayco travel trailer when he goes camping.

So a truck is a good choice @JuiceTrain.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 20749
> 
> 
> -V.S.-
> ...


Truck.... and I like Audis, but a truck is a better all around vehicle.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Truck.... and I like Audis, but a truck is a better all around vehicle.



The Jersey in me says Audi but living Upstate the Chevy is more practical for me and my life ATM...

It still has hella style and more power..plus it's a year newer and a bit cheaper... I think I'd turn more heads with that up here, the country style bxtches luv trucks the Audi would be more appealing in the city


----------



## Freakmidd (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 20749
> 
> 
> -V.S.-
> ...


I'd go with the truck myself..

I love my Ram..


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 16, 2022)

Why the Silverado over the Ram, Ford or even the new Tundra?  You just like the overall look better?

How about the Jeep  Gladiator. I thought they were hideous when I saw pics in the car mags but in person they are sweet.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

With all the beautiful car you have in America what you wanna buy? A fucking Audi Q5?

What the fuck is wrong with you? And anyone owning a fucking AUDI anyway.

You wanna flex with the same money? There are a hundred car that shit on a fucking audi lol
Btw only mamas boy flex with an SUV or ppl with small penis. 

Flex with a car is something else entirely. 
Still I find despicable to buy a car to flex but whatever.


Buy a fucking lotus Elise or Exige, buy an M2 or M3, buy the new supraGT, buy the alpine, buy a Cayman, buy a Mustang, buy some serious car for fuck sake,  buy a fucking TTS If you wanna own an Audi... 

Or buy a huge dodge ram or whatever super massive track you can get... Leave the SUV to ppl that don't know shit about car.

Btw you will need a truck for your typical girl juice, you and her together will never fit in a SUV


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

Yea, lemme pull up on a construction site w/almost 2k worth of tools in a lotus 😄😄 

Plus I'm not a coupe guy anymore...I enjoyed the ride height of my old SUV, 

plus coupes are just hard for me to get in/out of nowadays (waiting for fatty juice comment lol)

Dammit Sampz 😤🧃


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 16, 2022)

Truck!


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Yea, lemme pull up on a construction site w/almost 2k worth of tools in a lotus 😄😄
> 
> Plus I'm not a coupe guy anymore...I enjoyed the ride height of my old SUV,
> 
> ...


Then just grab a fucking massive track with 6.0L engine at least and ride into the sunlight with it 😂

But don't spend 60k on a fucking Q5 please 🤦


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 16, 2022)

4wd diesel truck, lifted on 38" tires. Nothing screams small peen and big attitude louder! And if people don't respect you in traffic you run over their Audi. Just sayin'


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

Went to the bank today to file for a loan,
Should hear back from them Monday 🤞🏾

The 2 times I tried to get a loan in the past, they just put my name and social through a system and that system always said NO lol 

It's weird because this bank actually has a person who checks through your accounts to see if your qualified and what you qualify for.

I told em I paid off 2 credit cards yesterday and that I have 2 more accounts I'm paying off in the next week or 2 and they just pulled it up on the screen, I showed em which ones..they clicked payed off and said all we need is to see a receipt that's it paid.

Than was like oh you paid from your checkings account, I see it...your good. 🤯

I'm not use to this kinda service..it feels like I'm about to get set-up for failure lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 16, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> My brother has a 2019 RAM 1500 BigHorn as well and he uses it for both doing jobs for his HVAC company or even for a daily driver. It even has enough oomph to pull a 29' fully loaded Jayco travel trailer when he goes camping.
> 
> So a truck is a good choice @JuiceTrain.


Your brother sounds awesome. Can we trade your lame dullard ass for him? He’d be a good member. You could stay on ASF where they like you and give you free shit. Nobody likes you here.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Went to the bank today to file for a loan,
> Should hear back from them Monday 🤞🏾
> 
> The 2 times I tried to get a loan in the past, they just put my name and social through a system and that system always said NO lol
> ...


Do you own your house? I would never buy a car with a loan. Unless it's very low interest 3-4% max
I would not take a 60k loan either or buy a car that expensive unless I have already a house paid or half paid and a solid finance on my end. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Do you own your house? I would never buy a car with a loan. Unless it's very low interest 3-4% max
> I would not take a 60k loan either or buy a car that expensive unless I have already a house paid or half paid and a solid finance on my end.
> 
> Just my two cents.



There's literally no reason for me to own a house... that's a horrible idea (for me)

I know people that save up all this money to buy a house just to invest in a family that doesn't exist (ie. Get a house 1st to attract a woman than have kids with her just to try and keep her longer...) only to complain about spending money on em and not having any later.

Or better yet put down 20% and wait X amount of years to pray for a return value


I rather stay single, kid less, and enjoy what I earn vs financially investing in/creating a support system that has no financial return value...my .02cents

I mean my 1st car I bought for 43k @25...60k @30 just shows I still got my shxt together

Dammit Sampz..again..you made me have flashbacks of Namm with that convo 😅😅


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Went to the bank today to file for a loan,
> Should hear back from them Monday 🤞🏾
> 
> The 2 times I tried to get a loan in the past, they just put my name and social through a system and that system always said NO lol
> ...


LOL, the system you are referring to is the 3 big credit bureaus. If you made late payments, defaulted on anything, or have more debt than your income allows (as determined by credit scoring), then you get an auto rejection.

I'd be wary of a bank that is manually checking up on whether your credit card is now paid off, when it isn't updated on the bureaus yet. If you haven't had a stable debt:income ratio for a good while, and they are manually validating things, then I'd be worried they are going to charge excessive interest to get you into the loan.

Maybe this isn't your case, but keep an eye out for that. The only time I've had my assets and credit manually checked is when making a very large purchase... Such as taking out a mortgage/buying a house.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> There's literally no reason for me to own a house... that's a horrible idea (for me)
> 
> I know people that save up all this money to buy a house just to invest in a family that doesn't exist (ie. Get a house 1st to attract a woman than have kids with her just to try and keep her longer...) only to complain about spending money on em and not having any later.
> 
> ...


Hmm, vehicles that depreciate vs homes that increase in value.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think everyone needs to be in a mortgage or own a home, but I think you are looking at things in a weird way.

I bought my first home because I got tired of my rent getting jacked up after a lease agreement ended, and then I'd have to pack up and move to a reasonably priced place. Had nothing to do with investment or attracting women.

Bonus is that after 5 years I was able to sell that house with a 40% profit.

Anyway, none of that matters for your situation really. The less debt you have when taking out any loan, the better.. as long as you have the credit history to show you've had loans in the past with no late payments or any other derogatory marks on your file.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Maybe this isn't your case, but keep an eye out for that. The only time I've had my assets and credit manually checked is when making a very large purchase... Such as taking out a mortgage/buying a house.



They told me it takes about 2months for everything be to update but I don't know how the shxt gets done....They had a special on car loans where they took of no an extra .3 or .4 percent from w/e their max was 

And idk how my personal bank can deny me for a 5k loan but a different bank can accept a 43k car loan...


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> They told me it takes about 2months for everything be to update but I don't know how the shxt gets done....They had a special on car loans where they took of no an extra .3 or .4 percent from w/e their max was
> 
> And idk how my personal bank can deny me for a 5k loan but a different bank can accept a 43k car loan...


Banks determine how much risk they are willing to take on. Your bank apparently wants no risk, and the other bank probably had a higher acceptable level of risk.

You pay more interest to get approved on those situations. Unless the loan you're given is in the 3.x percentage range, then you're overpaying and it likely has to do with you being in a higher risk group.

Either way, good luck on the loan man. I hate dealing with buying cars, you end up being at the damn dealerships a day. That's the only reason I just pay cash and walk out of there. I don't have time to waste 12 hours of my day being jerked around 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hmm, vehicles that depreciate vs homes that increase in value.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't think everyone needs to be in a mortgage or own a home, but I think you are looking at things in a weird way.



That's why I said I had flashbacks of Namm, had convos with ppl I work with at younger age who tried to live vicariously through me financially by not doing their mistakes. 

I'm just biased on the topic plus I don't wanna wait X amount years for a return value that depends on what's goin' in the world at the time. 

I get the main point but it's just not for me.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> There's literally no reason for me to own a house... that's a horrible idea (for me)
> 
> I know people that save up all this money to buy a house just to invest in a family that doesn't exist (ie. Get a house 1st to attract a woman than have kids with her just to try and keep her longer...) only to complain about spending money on em and not having any later.
> 
> ...


Man you are looking at it the wrong way.

I ain't buying a house for attracting a woman and building a family lol
I'm buying a house because they are gonna give me 300-500k at 1-2% interest and that's gonna leverage my position immensely. Unless for a job related reason you are moving all the time... Buying a house is a no brainer (in most part of the world, there are some exception of course).

You pay a rent or you pay a mortgage, in the latter you own the house and you pay mostly the same monthly. 

House gain value or retain value most of the time as well. 

Who's gonna lend you money at 1-2% interest? No one. Interest loan for car or personal loan have huge interest. You gotta look the long game here, do you invest your money? Do you have a private pension? Retirement fund? 401k? 

You wanna get at 60 years old and still have to pay a rent? What if something happens and you can't pay it? At least you own the house if you bought it. 

At the end of your life you will pay the same or more amount of money and you will own nothing. 

As I said there are special occasion where not buying is better or equal to but most of the time is not.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> That's why I said I had flashbacks of Namm, had convos with ppl I work with at younger age who tried to live vicariously through me financially by not doing their mistakes.
> 
> I'm just biased on the topic plus I don't wanna wait X amount years for a return value that depends on what's goin' in the world at the time.
> 
> I get the main point but it's just not for me.


In the mean time you pay rent and don't get any value back.

That's what I meant by weird. You literally can make money by just living in your home, versus paying someone else to live in their home and getting nothing back.

Anyway, I don't care if people buy homes or not. But not having time to wait a few years to make money, for paying for something you are already paying for today, is what I thought was weird 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Man you are looking at it the wrong way.
> 
> I ain't buying a house for attracting a woman and building a family lol
> I'm buying a house because they are gonna give me 300-500k at 1-2% interest and that's gonna leverage my position immensely. Unless for a job related reason you are moving all the time... Buying a house is a no brainer (in most part of the world, there are some exception of course).
> ...




You definitely missed this while typing 😄


JuiceTrain said:


> That's why I said I had flashbacks of Namm, had convos with ppl I work with at younger age who tried to live vicariously through me financially by not doing their mistakes.
> 
> I'm just biased on the topic plus I don't wanna wait X amount years for a return value that depends on what's goin' in the world at the time.
> 
> I get the main point but it's just not for me.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

Until interest rates literally raised on a 30 year fixed rate of 5% yesterday . In my eyes real estate and homeownership was my retirement I can’t trust on a 401(k) or pension. Having  equity and an already paid off home was money in a bank fuck the other materialistic shit unless you’ve got precious metals . Cars boats jets whatever always lose value real estate doesn't . Since interest rates have risen people are  gonna stop buying houses and investing . I know it’s not permanent but people in expensive homes are going to be stuck  for a little while.


Have  the conventional mid grade vehicle  if you’ve got real estate focus on paying that off you expensive 80,000  truck is going to devalue or even worse when you wreck it they will total it out.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You definitely missed this while typing 😄


No you definitely don't know what you are talking about lol
Your logic makes no sense.

You LEVERAGE your position buying a house and getting a big loan. It's completely the opposite of what you are talking about. You don't have to wait anything, you get already a return, you can live a in bigger fancier house straight away or you can live in the same house you are living now, paying the same amount of rent but you OWN the house so you are in a better situation.

Just say you don't understand how it works 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> In the mean time you pay rent and don't get any value back.
> 
> That's what I meant by weird. You literally can make money by just living in your home, versus paying someone else to live in their home and getting nothing back.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care if people buy homes or not. But not having time to wait a few years to make money, for paying for something you are already paying for today, is what I thought was weird 😂




I the only way I'd buy a house is it was multi-unit property...that way I could make 3-4x times the income at once than end up taking a second mortgage out on a personal place 

But honestly I don't know where to start with that and I know how I am with my money when people decide they don't want or can't pay....can't risk those charges 😅

Especially in covid times but that's cuz I've heard people saying their tenants still owe X amount and the way the system is the home owner always gets fuxkD cuz it's their name on the mortgage....not the renters


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I the only way I'd buy a house is it was multi-unit property...that way I could make 3-4x times the income at once than end up taking a second mortgage out on a personal place
> 
> But honestly I don't know where to start with that and I know how I am with my money when people decide they don't want or can't pay....can't risk those charges 😅
> 
> Especially in covid times but that's cuz I've heard people saying their tenants still owe X amount and the way the system is the home owner always gets fuxkD cuz it's their name on the mortgage....not the renters


There’s  other  means of homeownership then going big and taking a chance of losing your house cause you’re depending on other people for their rent money. 

My first house was nothing short of a major rehab but it was cheap and I was able to do that. Sold that three years ago I had 200 K in my pocket. You can start small work your way up I could’ve even kept that house and rented it  out .


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Until interest rates literally raised on a 30 year fixed rate of 5% yesterday . In my eyes real estate and homeownership was my retirement I can’t trust on a 401(k) or pension. Having  equity and an already paid off home was money in a bank fuck the other materialistic shit unless you’ve got precious metals . Cars boats jets whatever always lose value real estate doesn't . Since interest rates have risen people are  gonna stop buying houses and investing . I know it’s not permanent but people in expensive homes are going to be stuck  for a little while.
> 
> 
> Have  the conventional mid grade vehicle  if you’ve got real estate focus on paying that off you expensive 80,000  truck is going to devalue or even worse when you wreck it they will total it out.


Well spoken. Here it's still 0.8% for a 120-150k house loan and goes to 2% for 400-500k more or less. So still a fucking great deal if one has the income to support the loan. I mean a no brainer, massive leverage.

Plus I already invest and fulfill my tax deferred account as much as I can. The rest of the money I have are used on luxury stuff.

I couldn't sleep if I was buying just luxury shit without thinking on a 20-30 years time span. I don't wanna work either until I'm 65 so fuck this shit I prefer to build a solid position instead of buying expensive cars and then have to break my back until I die because I didn't increase my networth at all.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I the only way I'd buy a house is it was multi-unit property...that way I could make 3-4x times the income at once than end up taking a second mortgage out on a personal place
> 
> But honestly I don't know where to start with that and I know how I am with my money when people decide they don't want or can't pay....can't risk those charges 😅
> 
> Especially in covid times but that's cuz I've heard people saying their tenants still owe X amount and the way the system is the home owner always gets fuxkD cuz it's their name on the mortgage....not the renters



Dammit for the 3rd time @Samp3i 

I'm gonna channel my inner RiRo and hit you with a poop sticker 💩


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I the only way I'd buy a house is it was multi-unit property...that way I could make 3-4x times the income at once than end up taking a second mortgage out on a personal place
> 
> But honestly I don't know where to start with that and I know how I am with my money when people decide they don't want or can't pay....can't risk those charges 😅
> 
> Especially in covid times but that's cuz I've heard people saying their tenants still owe X amount and the way the system is the home owner always gets fuxkD cuz it's their name on the mortgage....not the renters


Multi-units are much harder to get loans on.

For me the idea of being a landlord isn't appealing. I don't want to deal with people, or have to fix things they probably busted. Also people don't value things as much when they don't own the property, so I also don't want to deal with people trashing my investment.

I also think you have to carry extra insurance in a multi unit building.

Starting out you wouldn't make 3-4x times the income. Chances are that starting out you'd only break even because of all the aforementioned things.

For someone who doesn't have time to wait, you sure have ideas that are going to be a huge time suck to return a profit 😂

Anyway, way off topic now. So I'll quietly sit back down and just watch other people talk 😂


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Dammit for the 3rd time @Samp3i
> 
> I'm gonna channel my inner RiRo and hit you with a poop sticker 💩


Fucking learn bitch! It's not hard! Did you know how to cycle? Did you know how to do your work? Is the same!

I didn't know shit about how to manage my finances. I learned, spent time, read book, read forums it doesn't take much to grasp the basic.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Multi-units are much harder to get loans on.
> 
> For me the idea of being a landlord isn't appealing. I don't want to deal with people, or have to fix things they probably busted. Also people don't value things as much when they don't own the property, so I also don't want to deal with people trashing my investment.
> 
> ...


I’ve got friends with rentals some find  awesome renters some get their places fucking destroyed and renters have more rights than you think. I won’t go in the details on my buddy who had his rental house completely destroyed but they made him keep the utilities on for the guy that was now squatting.

This is why I ended up selling my house and putting money down on a bigger more expensive house. The good renter stories are few and far between even when you’ve got a contract written up.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’ve got friends with rentals some find  awesome renters some get their places fucking destroyed and renters have more rights than you think. I won’t go in the details on my buddy who had his rental house completely destroyed but they made him keep the utilities on for the guy that was now squatting.


Yup... It's a problem for sure. Especially if you live in a state or city that doesn't give homeowners leverage over situations like that.

Rental properties are definitely not for me. I'd rather sell and be done with it.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’ve got friends with rentals some find  awesome renters some get their places fucking destroyed and renters have more rights than you think. I won’t go in the details on my buddy who had his rental house completely destroyed but they made him keep the utilities on for the guy that was now squatting.


Renting is fucking nightmare, most of the time. 

I would prefer a lot buying cheap houses, renovate and resell but for that you need to know what you are doing.

Sure as hell I'm not gonna rent shit unless it's a summer house and I can rent it for 3-4 months tops and makes the same money or more as I rented it for 12.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

In my head from what little I read about this topic (multi-unit) goes like this 

If I buy single home and rent.... that's 1k a month rent (example) 

But if I buy a 4family...rent out 3 for a year that could be 3* 800 month....you have to "live" in 1unit for a year before you change the loan over to a traditional w/e (I don't know the lingo) but after that year i could rent all 4units out and make 3200 month vs that 1k. This is for the state I live in....idk how it is anywhere else.

That's how I understand it in my head....


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> In my head from what little I read about this topic (multi-unit) goes like this
> 
> If I buy single home and rent.... that's 1k a month rent (example)
> 
> ...


Sounds good on paper brother 😝 lol. You’ve gotta have contingencies and be prepared for those people to not pay your rent or prepared to have to go in and completely demo those units because they trashed them. Most people can’t afford that .


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Renting is fucking nightmare, most of the time.
> 
> I would prefer a lot buying cheap houses, renovate and resell but for that you need to know what you are doing.
> 
> Sure as hell I'm not gonna rent shit unless it's a summer house and I can rent it for 3-4 months tops and makes the same money or more as I rented it for 12.


I would consider something like this. Especially if the house was lake front or on the beach. Those homes rent out easily, and the people who rent them usually have money themselves... much less likely to destroy your home.

Plus water from properties are worth a lot of money. Easily make a years worth of payments with only renting a few months out of the year.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Sounds good on paper brother 😝 lol



Almost to good to be true 😄😄


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Almost to good to be true 😄😄


In all reality man it takes money to make money. If you can sit down and budget and cover the entire Mortgage including maintenance cost that would be perfect. If you’re budgeting in and being dependent on people paying rent to make that payment unfortunately  you may  fail.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> In all reality man it takes money to make money. If you can sit down and budget and cover the entire Mortgage including maintenance cost that would be perfect. If you’re budgeting in and being dependent on people paying rent to make that payment unfortunately  you may  fail.


But what about... and hear me out... multi-tenant SUVs? 😎

Trying to merge the two conversations in this thread. 😂


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

Getting back on topic but in that case yea like an old school bus split up in like  pods lol


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Almost to good to be true 😄😄


Because it isn't and btw to buy that kind of property you need quite a bit of cash, do you have it? On a 500k loan for a house here you need to have. 100k cash.

Now you ain't buying a multiunit property with 500k or better say here to buy 4 apartments you would need 4 loan of 120-140k but then you will never get so many loans. But I could be talking out of my ass I don't know shit about buying many properties etc 

Btw renting that many properties it's almost a full time job and could make you money but at the same time could lend you in fucking big trouble if you don't have the money to pay the rents of the full property for any reasons


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

I mean here's the reality...my reality

Financed a 43k car at 25 and essentially payed it off in 5yrs...I can do the same at 30, continue to have my fun and worry about buying/selling homes/generating passive income in my later years....

I mean yea I get it, I'm losing money  w/depreciating asset's but I'm still making more than what I lose over that 5yr timespan and the area I moved to has a lot of work coming up with these microchip facilities so I'm just gonna cake up with my primary income, put a big black pair of silicone nut sacks on my trailer hitch🥜 and see what investment opportunities arises in the coming years...


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Because it isn't and btw to buy that kind of property you need quite a bit of cash, do you have it? On a 500k loan for a house here you need to have. 100k cash.
> 
> Now you ain't buying a multiunit property with 500k or better say here to buy 4 apartments you would need 4 loan of 120-140k but then you will never get so many loans. But I could be talking out of my ass I don't know shit about buying many properties etc
> 
> Btw renting that many properties it's almost a full time job and could make you money but at the same time could lend you in fucking big trouble if you don't have the money to pay the rents of the full property for any reasons


My uncle used to buy properties. Back in 2005, 500k USD was what you would pay for a run down 4 unit building that was at least 20-30 years old. Each unit was maybe 1500-1800 sq ft.

He didn't start turning a profit until he had about 5-6 properties like that one.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I mean here's the reality...my reality
> 
> Financed a 43k car at 25 and essentially payed it off in 5yrs...I can do the same at 30, continue to have my fun and worry about buying/selling homes/generating passive income in my later years....
> 
> I mean yea I get it, I'm losing money  w/depreciating asset's but I'm still making more than what I lose over that 5yr timespan and the area I moved to has a lot of work coming up with these microchip facilities so I'm just gonna cake up with my primary income, put a big black pair of silicone nut sacks on my trailer hitch🥜 and see what invest opportunities arises in the coming years...


I was the opposite. Also this is my opinion I believe what made our parents and grandparents successful and gave them the freedoms to enjoy their golden years  they were homeowners at a young age and we’re clear of there house payment while still be at a working age

I don’t believe you can truly retire until your home is paid off. I almost had my last house paid off and I recently purchased my new one but I did a 15 year note and it will be paid off before I’m 58. I can’t imagine making a mortgage payment on a fixed income.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I mean here's the reality...my reality
> 
> Financed a 43k car at 25 and essentially payed it off in 5yrs...I can do the same at 30, continue to have my fun and worry about buying/selling homes/generating passive income in my later years....
> 
> I mean yea I get it, I'm losing money  w/depreciating asset's but I'm still making more than what I lose over that 5yr timespan and the area I moved to has a lot of work coming up with these microchip facilities so I'm just gonna cake up with my primary income, put a big black pair of silicone nut sacks on my trailer hitch🥜 and see what investment opportunities arises in the coming years...


No man you will be fucked in your later years lol
The plan is to work hard when toua re young and balance your lifestyle so that you live well but at the same time you build a solid financial position and then if you played it well retire at a good age and keep enjoying life.

Unless you are building a massive cash position (and I doubt it)... You are not planning this well


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I was the opposite. Also this is my opinion I believe what made our parents and grandparents successful and gave them the freedom to enjoy their golden years  they were homeowners at a young age and we’re clear of there house payment while
> still be at a working age
> 
> I don’t believe you can truly retire until your home is paid off. I almost had my last house paid off and I recently purchased my new one but I did a 15 year note and it will be paid off before I’m 58.


I always get a 30 year note, make sure there are no early payment or pre-payment penalties, and just make double payments or more each month.

Lets me pay less interest than even a 15 year loan, and still gives me the flexibility to pay less by falling back to my required payment amount should I fall on hard times.

Just a thought for anyone else reading a thread about leasing a car, but is really thinking of buying a home 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

I locked in a record 1.99% though that was the driving factor. Also like you said we checked and there is no early pay off fines. Also my age was another reason . I started at a 20 year note then looked into it and was told I could go from 2.75 to 1.99 at 15 years and it increase my mortgage by only $200 a month so I refinanced and  i’m saving a lot of money on the ass end of this.

You make a great point on the double payment because unfortunately I’m stuck with the $4000 mortgage.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> But what about... and hear me out... multi-tenant SUVs? 😎
> 
> Trying to merge the two conversations in this thread. 😂



Done..


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I locked in a record 1.99% though


I'm locked in a 30 year at 2.87, and this was before the crazy low rates a couple of years ago.

Paying in half the time brings me down to 1.435%. And if I ever lose my job, and for some reason most of my money, I can go back to paying a regular monthly payment until I get back on my feet.

I was laid off once upon a time after just buying a house. I made it out without defaulting, but it was the most stressful time of my adult life. Ever since then I make sure my large debts have built in flexibility for situations like that.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Done..
> View attachment 20780



I'll just get a camper bed and live where I want, a P.O. box to get my Amazon deliveries and planet fitness membership to have somewhere to shower and clean up...


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm locked in a 30 year at 2.87, and this was before the crazy low rates a couple of years ago.
> 
> Paying in half the time brings me down to 1.435%. And if I ever lose my job, and for some reason most of my money, I can go back to paying a regular monthly payment until I get back on my feet.
> 
> I was laid off once upon a time after just buying a house. I made it out without defaulting, but it was the most stressful time of my adult life. Ever since then I make sure my large debts have built in flexibility for situations like that.


Very smart with the 15 year i’m stuck with a $4000 mortgage And we all know I haven’t worked in 4 1/2 months. Right   about now paying a mortgage on a 30 year is looking nice then like you said I could go back to the double payments when I’m financially stable.

Unfortunately when I was signing that contract for 15 years I did not see this injury coming up lol.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Very smart with the 15 year i’m stuck with a $4000 mortgage And we all know I haven’t worked in 4 1/2 months. Right   about now paying a mortgage on a 30 year is looking nice then like you said I could go back to the double payments when I’m financially stable


The key is to make sure your mortgage doesn't penalize you for early pay off or extra payments.

Most mortgages won't penalize you these days, but it's something to always ask about when talking to a lender.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I locked in a record 1.99% though that was the driving factor. Also like you said we checked and there is no early pay off fines. Also my age was another reason . I started at a 20 year note then looked into it and was told I could go from 2.75 to 1.99 at 15 years and it increase my mortgage by only $200 a month so I refinanced and  i’m saving a lot of money on the ass end of this.
> 
> You make a great point on the double payment because unfortunately I’m stuck with the $4000 mortgage.


4000 a month? 😱


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> 4000 a month? 😱


Fuck yea $3,800 it’s brutal I’m in the Pacific North West so unfortunately real estate is insane up here I bought my place 3 years ago this July for 550k it’s worth 790k . My old house I sold for 290k it’s now valued at 415k. Of course these would head into a bidding  war and I can only assume that another 35 to 50 K would  be tacked onto those prices.

There’s no we’re to build up here and most of the  residential zoning is now multi family.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Fuck yea $3,800 it’s brutal I’m in the Pacific North West so unfortunately real estate is insane up here I bought my place 3 years ago this July for 550k it’s worth 790k . My old house I sold for 290k it’s now valued at 415k. Of course these would head into a bidding  war and I can only assume that another 35 to 50 K would  be tacked onto those prices.
> 
> There’s no we’re to build up here and most of the  residential zoning is now multi family.


How the fuck is possible 3800$ a month! How much is your mortgage for? How many years? like here I would pay 1500 euro a month on a 30 years 400k mortgage.

Anyway amazing return on the house already... Must be really crazy where you live, looks a lot like Germany. House prices there in Frankfurt and other cities are completely out of the fucking mind. Ppl can't afford to buy anymore, renting is sky high too.. it's srsly a mess

Wow you must earn a shit load of money to pay a 3800$ a month only of mortgage 😎 well done sir.

Why didn't you take a 30 years mortgage? It's a lot better for leverage (if you can have a reasonable interest on that) you invest the money you save from a lower monthly installment and use that money to make more money 🥰


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> How the fuck is possible 3800$ a month! How much is your mortgage for? How many years? like here I would pay 1500 euro a month on a 30 years 400k mortgage.
> 
> Anyway amazing return on the house already... Must be really crazy where you live, looks a lot like Germany. House prices there in Frankfurt and other cities are completely out of the fucking mind. Ppl can't afford to buy anymore, renting is sky high too.. it's srsly a mess
> 
> ...


550k 15 years so with the escrow and all the other shit it’s 3800.

Yea my wife and I do pretty good for ourselves when I’m working lol. I’ve been down due to  shoulder surgery  and this time off has whipped our savings

Well my wife is almost 50 I turned 41 and we sold  a house that was a few years from being  paid off and the 30 year did not look attractive for over half a million. Given the choice of other options on top of  making a double payment we probably wouldn’t have been that strict with out budget and went that route  as in buying toys or what  ever else .so we went ahead and made sure everything we had would go into the house which  doing a 15 year gives you no choice:  Theres also a flipside to that but as well with everything In life it’s taking that chance.

When I signed those papers for a 15 year mortgage I look  a lot of things and analyzed everything and looked at all the factors . Even with this injury I was told I would be back in three months and FMLA was really good  but that didn’t work out . I  prepare for the very very worst and expect the best so as hard as it is my ass is covered. I wouldn’t be able to survive another stent of this much time off though but then I would just end up refinancing.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

Rent up here is sky rocket as well and the housing to be honest it’s not affordable. I really don’t know what’s gonna become of this  it is not sustainable up here .

I’ve got my dream house and I plan on growing very old here so even if this bubble burst like the 2008-09 housing recession I really don’t care lol.  My house has damn near doubled but rent is high and if I sold I would also be stuck buying in this mess so it’s a no win situation all we can do is buckle done and hold on .


----------



## Dex (Apr 17, 2022)

You aren't going to jump on the Tesla train like everyone in my area? lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

So I found a dealer that's closer with the truck model I want currently in transit who'll upgrade the exhaust on it....looking to get that ATAK upgrade 🥰🥰


----------



## Send0 (Apr 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> So I found a dealer that's closer with the truck model I want currently in transit who'll upgrade the exhaust on it....looking to get that ATAK upgrade 🥰🥰


Price?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

I wish the video showed more of the inside remember gas prices man that fucker looks like it suck gas down quick next thing you know you’re paying a grand every month in your gas bill.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

That’s a nice truck though man .


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Price?



On the Borla website it's listed for 1,970 and the dealer has it listed for 2,300 on their site but it doesn't void the warranty if it's ordered/installed by them directly....they do have a 1,000 off special for truck accessories for "truck month" which expires sometime early next month,

Right now I'm just like here...💵💵
take my money lol

All I wanna do with that truck is upgrade the exhaust, tint it all-around, a back-rack, a decent tool storage box and maybe some off-road lights to fuk with people hahaha


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I wish the video showed more of the inside remember gas prices man that fucker looks like it suck gas down quick next thing you know you’re paying a grand every month in your gas bill.



15 city / 20 highway

I don't really drive to much...maybe 50miles daily during the week...weekends are a toss up but nothing over the top mileage wise...


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 17, 2022)

I have the ATAK on my 2019 Silverado. It sounds great, but isn't as loud as I thought it would be.


----------



## SpanishFly (Apr 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Fuck yea $3,800 it’s brutal I’m in the Pacific North West


Where up there?  I lived there for around 6 years.  Owned and sold a house near the base.  I-5 is disgusting!


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 15 city / 20 highway
> 
> I don't really drive to much...maybe 50miles daily during the week...weekends are a toss up but nothing over the top mileage wise...


That’s good to know and  I had to ask . Here’s a little back story for the reason I asked.

So back in 2016 I was put  on a job that was around 140miles a day 70 miles round trip.
My dodge got around 300miles a tank so it was around 2.5-3 fill ups a week every top off at the time was 80$ so I was paying around 240ish a week. I’ve always seen guys at work with commuters never really put 2 and 2  together.

So my truck breaks down and needs repairs  and some maintenance so they gave me a loaner. It was a Dodge Dart. That first week I filled up the Sunday before that Monday 40 bucks then I didn’t need gas again till Thursday evening 40 bucks .So im thinking   holy fuck $80 a week on gas. That next week I literally went out and bought a dodge dart and the savings alone that I wasn’t spending on gas money for my truck made the car payment plus some.

I know you work  construction as well so just think about that the gas can really add up.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

SpanishFly said:


> Where up there?  I lived there for around 6 years.  Owned and sold a house near the base.  I-5 is disgusting!


Tacoma Wa when I sold my house three years ago Pierce County was the hottest County in America in Real estate. Everybody’s been getting chased down from King County plus  everybody else fucking moving up here from all over the place


----------



## SpanishFly (Apr 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Tacoma Wa when I sold my house three years ago we were the hottest county in America


Tacompton haha.  I lived in Lacey and Olympia.  Real Estate was going nuts when I left.  You should see it out here in HI.  I bought this place in 2015 and it's almost doubled.  You're not renting much out here for under $3k, kind of crazy.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

Fuck yea thats it . If you get lost around here or you are in the  wrong part of town good luck lol . I picked up an acre in Waller between Tacoma and Puyallup .Way nicer i’m literally not dodging fucking bullets now and tripping over homeless junkies lol.


----------



## SpanishFly (Apr 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Fuck yea thats it . If you get lost around here or you are in the  wrong part of town good luck lol .


I remember.  I was dating a girl in TAC and there was always gunshots or a candle light vigil for a murder. I left there at the end of 2020.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

SpanishFly said:


> I remember.  I was dating a girl in TAC and there was always gunshots or a candle light vigil for a murder. I left there at the end of 2020.


What a small world man.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 17, 2022)

SpanishFly said:


> Tacompton haha.  I lived in Lacey and Olympia.  Real Estate was going nuts when I left.  You should see it out here in HI.  I bought this place in 2015 and it's almost doubled.  You're not renting much out here for under $3k, kind of crazy.


HAH,

I used to buy dope in Hilltop circa 2010. The Tacompton nickname definitely fit.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> On the Borla website it's listed for 1,970 and the dealer has it listed for 2,300 on their site but it doesn't void the warranty if it's ordered/installed by them directly....they do have a 1,000 off special for truck accessories for "truck month" which expires sometime early next month,
> 
> Right now I'm just like here...💵💵
> take my money lol
> ...


I meant the price of the truck. LOL 😅


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

TODAY said:


> HAH,
> 
> I used to buy dope in Hilltop circa 2010. The Tacompton nickname definitely fit.


No fing way HMU if  you are still up here my father in-law lives  in hilltop.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> No fing way are you still up here my father in-law lives in hilltop.


Nah, I moved away in 2012-ish and haven't been back since. Has the gentrification hit Hilltop yet?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Nah, I moved away in 2012-ish and haven't been back since. Has the gentrification hit Hilltop yet?


It has they  have really cleaned it up I mean there’s still some bad sections but you know Tacoma is  very unique in that kind of way. You have those million dollar Victorians  down Yakima with Low income housing sprinkled around. Pretty much Tacoma Avenue and Yakima  now has tents all down those roads it a shame.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

Sorry Juice fuck Ive really derailed this thread on ya. So you gonna buy that truck man or what I think you would  look good in it ?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I meant the price of the truck. LOL 😅



$0 money down w/financing through the dealer....gonna wait to see what offer my credit union has....








GSgator said:


> Sorry Juice fuck Ive really derailed this thread on ya. So you gonna buy that truck man or what I think you would  look good in it ?



Yea, my heart is set on it now.
That'll be real good upcoming 30th birthday present 🎁


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

I haven’t bought a car in awhile I thought 72 months was the longest . Damn 7 years also it’s the highest interest rate . Would there be penalties to pay it off early? Fuck man your single no kids and make good money.  That  is a long time to pay off a loan thought so that interest would add up Im sure you have broken everything down .


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Tacoma Wa when I sold my house three years ago Pierce County was the hottest County in America in Real estate. Everybody’s been getting chased down from King County plus  everybody else fucking moving up here from all over the place


It's not related but the T from Tacoma brought something to my mind... if there is a place in America where I would really like to live is: Tahoe lake. Fuck would kill to have a nice house there on the lake and spend my day there. It will never happen but whatever 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I haven’t bought a car in awhile I thought 72 months was the longest . Damn 7 years also it’s the highest interest rate . Would there be penalties to pay it off early? Fuck man your single no kids and make good money.  That  is a long time to pay off a loan thought so that interest would add up Im sure you have broken everything down .



Yea, my bank said they can do 84months financing w/has no penalties for paying off early...I just don't know yet if I'll qualify through them but I know through the dealership I would.

I was paying $670 a month since mid 2017 for a brand new Outback and haven't missed or been late with a payment for 5yrs through ups and downs.

I can handle a $830 payment for 7...🦾
(Hopefully 🥲...lol)

If I do the 60month option I think it was around 3.5k extra over 5yrs and the 84month option would be 4.5k extra over 7yrs. 

It really isn't that bad... really I'm just paying an extra $170 a month...plus I'm gonna be saving money since I used the insurance check to pay off my credit cards now I don't have to pay extra in interest so it evens out...


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

I guess another question would be the warranty. Since that’s a seven year loan how long would the warranty last and what would a dealership extended warranty cover and could you cover the entire length of a loan with it . You already know shit will start popping up around year 4-5 probably  things just wearing out from usuage


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 17, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Yea, my bank said they can do 84months financing w/has no penalties for paying off early...I just don't know yet if I'll qualify through them but I know through the dealership I would.
> 
> I was paying $670 a month since mid 2017 for a brand new Outback and haven't missed or been late with a payment for 5yrs through ups and downs.
> 
> ...


Inb4: guys I need some money to pay my truck 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Inb4: guys I need some money to pay my truck 😂



 I have a GoFundMe account already set up 😂😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I guess another question would be the warranty. Since that’s a seven year loan how long would the warranty last and what would a dealership extended warranty cover and could you cover the entire length of a loan with it . You already know shit will start popping up around year 4-5 probably  things just wearing out from usuage



Idk what extra protection the dealer has to offer but this is off the window sticker...


----------



## GSgator (Apr 17, 2022)

It’s nice man I would probably definitely buy it especially if everything just fell in place which it sounds like it already has .

I would for sure  get a price on an extended warranty since that loan is so long. You’ll still be in contract and with that length they’ll be definitely things that are going to need to be replaced .


----------



## ccpro (Apr 17, 2022)

Audi makes a great car, however that Q5 is way too small for my big ass.  I regret not getting my wife something bigger every time I squeeze my ass in it.  I'm going back to a Tahoe or similar for her...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm fuxkin' ready...😈


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 19, 2022)

Ok Boyz...long story short....the Chevy is a no go

But check this out...

I did some searchin' than did some diggin'
And I found a dream car I never knew existed...

Check the lifestyle...















Well if the fuxkin' shoe don't fit right 🥿🦶🏾


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 19, 2022)

Whew. I just read the entire thread. I feel like investing know. Well, actually position myself to buy up stuff when the housing bubble bursts again. This one’s going to be messy. 

Oh and @JuiceTrain, just get an Outback again man. 👍


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 19, 2022)

Instead of paying a bank interest on a depreciating asset, I took a loan out of my 401k to buy my Audi RS3 and paid myself back with interest in 3yrs.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Whew. I just read the entire thread. I feel like investing know. Well, actually position myself to buy up stuff when the housing bubble bursts again. This one’s going to be messy.
> 
> Oh and @JuiceTrain, just get an Outback again man. 👍



I could get a new Onyx Edition for 20k cheaper but honestly just don't want another Outback....

I did think about it but it'd feel like I'm replacing an Ex with a new chick that reminded my of that ex, best way I could describe it.

It was/is a really ally good car but I just wanna invest in something new and be different.



Adrenolin said:


> Instead of paying a bank interest on a depreciating asset, I took a loan out of my 401k to buy my Audi RS3 and paid myself back with interest in 3yrs.



My 401k was paid out from my old union as it wasn't tied to the International fund... I'm only 1yr vested in this new local...wouldn't be able to do it either or...


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 19, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I could get a new Onyx Edition for 20k cheaper but honestly just don't want another Outback....
> 
> I did think about it but it'd feel like I'm replacing an Ex with a new chick that reminded my of that ex, best way I could describe it.
> 
> ...


You don't invest in a car Juice or at least you aren't investing in a car 🤣

I would have preferred if you never ever had post that picture of your back... It's gonna be stamped in my mind forever now 🤢

😂 At least put a spoiler alert next time or a fucking disclaimer!


Ps: that rebel truck looks very cool and can easily fit one of those hippo you love to fuck


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 19, 2022)

I been looking at vehicles all fuxkin' day/night....this just popped up

Financial reality has been setting in thanks to you guys....even though 830 a month for a 60k truck is doable, paying 55% less while building a more sound & stable financial safety net faster and easier with no thought of drowning is the most feasible option.

I loved this engine in the Outback,
it's still All-wheel drive, newer than my last vehicle, and is clean AF with under 14k miles on it....plus it's from a off-hand certified Subaru dealership I've been to so I know it's been inspected thoroughly.

I've been up since 11pm, definitely calling out and making the move on this today....(plus a snow storm just started in the area and I'm suppose to be working outside 😄😄 yea..not today bxtches lol)

Thanks for Subaru suggestion @BigBaldBeardGuy 

Fukin dealer doesn't open until 9....let's hope for the best Boyz 🤞🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 19, 2022)

Thy will shall be done...😈


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 19, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Thy will shall be done...😈
> View attachment 20909


Love nameless had the full exhaust on my Toyota a while back. Lovely quality and sound.

I envy murican for all the crazy good tuning options you have there.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 19, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I been looking at vehicles all fuxkin' day/night....this just popped up
> 
> Financial reality has been setting in thanks to you guys....even though 830 a month for a 60k truck is doable, paying 55% less while building a more sound & stable financial safety net faster and easier with no thought of drowning is the most feasible option.
> 
> ...


Good choice, you are young, plenty of time in the future to buy a more expensive car when you are more financially stable


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 19, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Love nameless had the full exhaust on my Toyota a while back. Lovely quality and sound.
> 
> I envy murican for all the crazy good tuning options you have there.



I had their muffler delete kit on the outback...Shxt sounded so sexy 🥵🥵

I just gotta make sure no one contacts the dealship before me 😄😄


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 19, 2022)

Honda Ridgeline


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 19, 2022)

Lexus or Toyota SUv.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 19, 2022)

Avoid Mitsubishi they've had some issues... Just not doing well. Mazda meh. Nissan quality has gone down, they just aren't the same since the mid nineties, they stopped building cars that just fucking last. Honda/acura or Toyota/lexus
They hold resale value and are reliable as fuck.

Hyundai has gotten a hundred times better. Kia too. Just avoid that dual clutch in their sport models. Unless they fixed it, chattering issues.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 19, 2022)

Moves are being made Boyz!!!....🤘🏾


----------



## quackattack (Apr 19, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Avoid Mitsubishi they've had some issues... Just not doing well. Mazda meh. Nissan quality has gone down, they just aren't the same since the mid nineties, they stopped building cars that just fucking last. Honda/acura or Toyota/lexus
> They hold resale value and are reliable as fuck.
> 
> Hyundai has gotten a hundred times better. Kia too. Just avoid that dual clutch in their sport models. Unless they fixed it, chattering issues.


Mazda has come up a lot from what I've heard.  I think they have nicer interiors than their Honda/Toyota counterparts.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 19, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Mazda has come up a lot from what I've heard.  I think they have nicer interiors than their Honda/Toyota counterparts.


That's interesting I haven't kept up a lot. Mazda isn't bad. But just not Honda or Toyota level.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 19, 2022)

That car IMO is more realistic price wise good move juice .


----------



## shackleford (Apr 19, 2022)

you could get a beater and run it a couple years while banking the money you'd've been putting into a car payment. 

After you've saved a bit, you wont need as big a loan. less risk, less interest paid out, you can continue to bank the difference, or make extra payments.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 19, 2022)

shackleford said:


> you could get a beater and run it a couple years while banking the money you'd've been putting into a car payment.
> 
> After you've saved a bit, you wont need as big a loan. less risk, less interest paid out, you can continue to bank the difference, or make extra payments.



I don't have it in me to drive a beater anymore bro...them days are long gone plus my pride won't let me 😅😅....I can only go up, stay up, and go higher from there you feel me...🤙🏾

Plus the cars already mine, dealer is doing everything on their end, insurance is doin what they need to, just waiting on my banking lady at this point...😎🧃

*SubieGang..🤘🏾*


----------



## shackleford (Apr 19, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I don't have it in me to drive a beater anymore bro...them days are long gone plus my pride won't let me 😅😅....I can only go up, stay up, and go higher from there you feel me...🤙🏾
> 
> Plus the cars already mine, dealer is doing everything on their end, insurance is doin what they need to, just waiting on my banking lady at this point...😎🧃
> 
> *SubieGang..🤘🏾*


congrats on the new ride!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 19, 2022)

A short JUICEY story 😎🧃



JuiceTrain said:


> Thy will shall be done...😈
> View attachment 20909


----------



## GSgator (Apr 19, 2022)

Nice is it a done deal?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Nice is it a done deal?






Scheduling an appointment for tints next 😁


----------



## GSgator (Apr 19, 2022)

Hell yea Congrats man…


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 19, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 20920
> 
> 
> Scheduling an appointment for tints next 😁





JuiceTrain said:


> A short JUICEY story 😎🧃
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's go!!! Idk about everyone else but this minority got sent to the front of the bus...😎🧃


----------



## CJ (Apr 19, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Instead of paying a bank interest on a depreciating asset, I took a loan out of my 401k to buy my Audi RS3 and paid myself back with interest in 3yrs.


Not a bad plan, but still a gamble. There's opportunity cost. 

If that money that would've been in your 401k would've gained more than the interest in the car loan, you actually lose. 

And those 401k gains you missed out on, well they're not there either to compound either. Could be a double whammy.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 19, 2022)

It’s good practice to not touch that Incase of a emergency but I can relate. 

We had to borrow against mine to help fix up my old house and use for just alittle bit of my down payment on my new house. 

I actually had two mortgages and I was paying utilities at two different houses for four months. We borrowed against the 401(k) with full attentions of paying  it back when the old house sold and that’s what we did .
I mean who has 50k just laying around lol and that’s what we needed plus the little we had in saving to move forward with a once  in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Not a bad plan, but still a gamble. There's opportunity cost.
> 
> If that money that would've been in your 401k would've gained more than the interest in the car loan, you actually lose.
> 
> And those 401k gains you missed out on, well they're not there either to compound either. Could be a double whammy.


In my case, my 401k will be gifted to my 2 children.  We don't need it for retirement at all. I use it like a big bank account... as long as I'm putting it back, I don't really care about it building much interest.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 20, 2022)

we need a sub forum for proper money management and investments


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 20, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> we need a sub forum for proper money management and investments



definitely gotta put a disclaimer on that shxt though...
"It's not our fault...we aren't professionals, don't jump...." hahaha


----------



## GSgator (Apr 20, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> we need a sub forum for proper money management and investments



Yea we do that would be bad ass. It’s nice to be able to bounce off advice on future or current investments or purchases that are for large sums of money and  long contracts .


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 20, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> we need a sub forum for proper money management and investments


@mugzy might have an entire forum for such topics lol


----------



## GSgator (Apr 20, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> definitely gotta put a disclaimer on that shxt though...
> "It's not our fault...we aren't professionals, don't jump...." hahaha




HAHA…. Well guys this is how I made my millions I put it all into the black jack tables at the casinos .


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 20, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> we need a sub forum for proper money management and investments





GSgator said:


> Yea we do that would be bad ass. It’s nice to be able to bounce off advice on future or current investments or purchases that are for large sums of money and  long contracts .



lead the pack @mugzy
you can use your Rolex like the green lanterns light 🦹🏾‍♂️


----------



## MPM (Apr 20, 2022)

Leases are almost always a poor financial choice but they do have some pros I can see being persuasive.  That being said anything German is awesomely fun BUT typically unreliable after 36k miles.  If you go German I'd look for an option that covers all maintenance (even basic things).  I'd get a Toyota/Lexus personally but they aren't as fun.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 20, 2022)

The front license plate for my new car....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 21, 2022)

Let the modifications begin....😈


----------



## TomJ (Apr 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Let the modifications begin....
> View attachment 20997


Slap a fat turbo on it with a stock tune and jam that bitch to 20 pounds. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Slap a fat turbo on it with a stock tune and jam that bitch to 20 pounds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



I gotta look into what type of those mods I can actually do with this...I have the exhaust coming and someone told me about to get in an inner cooler or something like that


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 22, 2022)

Phase 1 complete...🦹🏾‍♂️


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 22, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Phase 1 complete...🦹🏾‍♂️
> View attachment 21030


Nice front plate. How to get stopped and shoot down at the first infraction 😂

You aren't living in USA right? 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 22, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Nice front plate. How to get stopped and shoot down at the first infraction 😂
> 
> You aren't living in USA right? 🤣



Have you ever heard the phrase "YOLO" Mr.Sampz🤨


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 24, 2022)

Getting my tints done tomorrow so I'm upgrading the majority of my lights today....






Phase 2.....in the works 😈..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 24, 2022)

With turbo charged cars you need adequate flow and cooling. Especially with increased boost on motors. Intercoolers work similar to a radiator only that it cools the air being forced through it. Increased air temps in the motor can increase likely hood of pre ignition and loss of power.

Keeping motor temps down in general especially on a car running higher boost is necessary. Timing is also going to become a necessary to adjust with increased power.

Water to air intercoolers and methanol injection are used as well


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 24, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> With turbo charged cars you need adequate flow and cooling. Especially with increased boost on motors. Intercoolers work similar to a radiator only that it cools the air being forced through it. Increased air temps in the motor can increase likely hood of pre ignition and loss of power.
> 
> Keeping motor temps down in general especially on a car running higher boost is necessary. Timing is also going to become a necessary to adjust with increased power.
> 
> Water to air intercoolers and methanol injection are used as well



I'm just gonna upgrade the front & rear sway bar, muffler delete, tints, and upgraded LED's all around...

Was looking at an intercooler but that shxt would void my warranty so the stuff listed above is as far as I'm going...

It'll all be done by the end of the week

Gonna eventually get some better tires but these ones are new from the dealership.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 24, 2022)

Keep in mind when upgrading your exhaust juice. Unless you're going full exhaust from headers to tail you will see an increase but only so much. Could be a lot depending on how restrictive it is but a cat back or similar is still going to have airflow constraints unless you upgrade your exhaust manifolds "boxer motor". 

Depends on how far you want to go.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 24, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> With turbo charged cars you need adequate flow and cooling. Especially with increased boost on motors. Intercoolers work similar to a radiator only that it cools the air being forced through it. Increased air temps in the motor can increase likely hood of pre ignition and loss of power.
> 
> Keeping motor temps down in general especially on a car running higher boost is necessary. Timing is also going to become a necessary to adjust with increased power.
> 
> Water to air intercoolers and methanol injection are used as well


He can't drive for shit and he doesn't understand shit about all these stuff... He wanted to buy a fucking Q5 man 🤣

He is just there for the look, plus no point in starting to throw money at the car, tuning the engine etc when he bought a cheaper model then what he wanted because he understood that it was the smart idea to save money. You open the tuning can of worm and you are gonna start pounding money after money in it.

It's a slipper slope, I love it but you start increasing HP you need to get better brakes better suspension etc unless you want to just be a douche that goes fast in a straight line. He is doing the good stuff, upgrade exhaust and stylish stuff to have a better looking car for his own taste. The rest is pointless and is better to just then buy a second well used cars and tune that one if he really wants to get into it🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 24, 2022)

Downside side is is with a true full exhaust it might require a retune. ECU are good at adapting but bigger changes and it might not be able to compensate a/f ratio. Last thing you want is to run too lean.

Shouldn't have that issue with a standard aftermarket exhaust though


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 24, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> He can't drive for shit and he doesn't understand shit about all these stuff... He wanted to buy a fucking Q5 man 🤣
> 
> He is just there for the look, plus no point in starting to throw money at the car, tuning the engine etc when he bought a cheaper model then what he wanted because he understood that it was the smart idea to save money. You open the tuning can of worm and you are gonna start pounding money after money in it.
> 
> It's a slipper slope, I love it but you start increasing HP you need to get better brakes better suspension etc unless you want to just be a douche that goes fast in a straight line 🤣


Be nice


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 24, 2022)

Help him learn instead of shitting on him. No different than working out. We share what we know


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 24, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Help him learn instead of shitting on him. No different than working out. We share what we know



I tried to switch my lights out and failed lol 
Started with the headlights but couldn't twist the shxt off...mainly cuz I was scared I was gonna break something.

So I said fuk it and moved on to the interior....another fail 
The trim tool I bought is to thick to insert into any of the dome or vanity lights 

Finally I moved on to the rear...
Took out the clips that hold the paneling to access the license plate and reverse lights which was a success, but than when I took out one of the reverse lights and put the new bulb in it slip out into the housing case...took me 30mins to fish it out with a piece of fencing wire.

There's an auto shop 5mins away that opens up at 9....guess where I'm headed


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 24, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Downside side is is with a true full exhaust it might require a retune. ECU are good at adapting but bigger changes and it might not be able to compensate a/f ratio. Last thing you want is to run too lean.
> 
> Shouldn't have that issue with a standard aftermarket exhaust though



It's just a bolt on axle back exhaust for sound, like Sampz said performance tuning/upgrading cost big money


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 24, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> It's just a bolt on axle back exhaust for sound, like Sampz said performance tuning/upgrading cost big money


You will be fine


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 24, 2022)

I wanted a Q8 @Samp3i but a new one was 80k and the Q5 was cheaper for a newer model 60k for 2021 vs a 2020 Q8 that was still more than the Q5 

*Numbers on the Q8 might be skewed, just goin off memory but either way it was better to go with the 5 over the 8


----------



## TODAY (Apr 24, 2022)

You could mod the dickens out of that Subie

But at the end of the day, it's still the car of a mid-40s white guy name Todd who considers himself to be a "weekend warrior" and likes to quench his thirst with a microbrew IPA after a long day of playing raquetball with his middle-management buddies at the YMCA.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 24, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Help him learn instead of shitting on him. No different than working out. We share what we know


I didn't shit on him, I explained why it was stupid and useless to talks about intercooler temperature tuning map increase turbo pressure etc.

He would be dumb to go down that route, especially because he is trying to save money not throw 20k on that kind of subie and he is not here for the performance either but more for the look.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 24, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I tried to switch my lights out and failed lol
> Started with the headlights but couldn't twist the shxt off...mainly cuz I was scared I was gonna break something.
> 
> So I said fuk it and moved on to the interior....another fail
> ...


My man not worth doing those stuff by your own unless you are quite good at it 

Autoshop should charge you not really much and the best would be to do it all in one go. Bring the car with the exhaust and all the lights etc and just do all in one so you save money and time


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 24, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> My man not worth doing those stuff by your own unless you are quite good at it
> 
> Autoshop should charge you not really much and the best would be to do it all in one go. Bring the car with the exhaust and all the lights etc and just do all in one so you save money and time



Already at the shop now...



Gonna have em install what I have now and I'll have all the rest of my upgrades by Friday so I'm scheduling an appt...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 24, 2022)

good thing I took it to the shop because apparently my headlights are some hid or xeon projector b/s
which means everything is built in one and I'd have to upgrade/replace the entire headlight itself vs just the bulb. Already submitted a refund request for em.

got an appt Friday to install sway bars, cat-back, and all the other detail lights since I'll have everything by then...

apparently, it's "more illegal' now to upgrade your exhaust in NY state to anything louder than what's factory/OEM but this shop is just like bring it on in buddy fuxk the law lol


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 24, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> apparently, it's "more illegal' now to upgrade your exhaust in NY state to anything louder than what's factory/OEM but this shop is just like bring it on in buddy fuxk the law lol


In that case tell em you want hood exit 😏


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I tried to switch my lights out and failed lol
> Started with the headlights but couldn't twist the shxt off...mainly cuz I was scared I was gonna break something.
> 
> So I said fuk it and moved on to the interior....another fail
> ...


This is why I don’t fuck with my vehicles. This type of BS happens every time .  Even if I buy specialty parts for the car they never fit right. I would rather climb in my hot attic and upgrade my home  electrical/security systems.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

I got 6hrs until I get my tints done....FUXK!!!😫


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

*TINTS!!!

*​


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

So I told these guys how I wanted my car 3x
5% all around / 35% on the windshield w/a 5% strip

What I got was 35% in the front half of my car and 5% on the back half w/no strip...🤦🏾

Just got finished talking to the owner and he's gonna set another appointment up for me to get it done right...no charge

I mean the 3rd time I told em in the store he had to edit it because the 1st guy that "confirmed" what I said didn't write it down properly and they still fuxkD up....😮‍💨😮‍💨😮‍💨

The shxt still looks clean as fuk but it's not what I wanted and especially not what I paid for, so 2nd time's the charm....I hope


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> So I told these guys how I wanted my car 3x
> 5% all around / 35% on the windshield w/a 5% strip
> 
> What I got was 35% in the front half of my car and 5% on the back half w/no strip...🤦🏾
> ...



Should be gettin' a call back around lunch, hoping to get it done today 🤞🏾

Good news in the meantime....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 21190
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Test Ride...😎








						Nameless Exhaust
					

Watch "Nameless Exhaust" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 29, 2022)

Sound check...
					

Watch "Sound check..." on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 30, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> apparently, it's "more illegal' now to upgrade your exhaust in NY state to anything louder than what's factory/OEM but this shop is just like bring it on in buddy fuxk the law lol



You pay taxes on the car, pay taxes on the exhaust, and pay the guy that installs them taxes. Then drive the car on roads your taxes pay for and get pulled over by a guy that's salary is paid for with your taxes. He finds the exhaust and takes you against your will to a building your taxes pay for and holds you for a ransom before you can leave. Meanwhile your car gets towed, which you also have to pay for, and then you pay more money to get your own car back. Fucking wild world we live in.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 30, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> You pay taxes on the car, pay taxes on the exhaust, and pay the guy that installs them taxes. Then drive the car on roads your taxes pay for and get pulled over by a guy that's salary is paid for with your taxes. He finds the exhaust and takes you against your will to a building your taxes pay for and holds you for a ransom before you can leave. Meanwhile your car gets towed, which you also have to pay for, and then you pay more money to get your own car back. Fucking wild world we live in.



For real 😄😄
but what can we really do other than say fuk it and hope not to get screwed


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 30, 2022)

Upgrading the rear sway bar next to help w/crosswind stability for my heavy footing 😁


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 30, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Sound check...
> 
> 
> Watch "Sound check..." on Streamable.
> ...


Boxer sound always nice, if you change the header then it will really comes alive but then you will have to map it etc. So not worth it. It does sound already very nice


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Upgrading the rear sway bar next to help w/crosswind stability for my heavy footing 😁
> 
> View attachment 21304






Guess who's goin' to work late tomorrow...


----------



## Adrenolin (May 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 21417
> 
> 
> Guess who's goin' to work late tomorrow...


Putty a big turbo on there, tune it, then leave late for work but get there early lol


----------

